# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Current episode!

## littlemo

How did you rate tonight's episode? I thought it was quite good. I'm really glad Andy is standing by Debbie. He is being so great putting Debbie and Sarah's feelings before his own. Although if I was Debbie I don't know if I would want to be with somebody who didn't care about me as much as I cared about them. Do you think his love will grow in time? You can just see how different they are can't you? I found it quite funny when Debbie was talking about putting the baby in pink. Andy didn't seem very interested, it looked as if he was thinking 'what a stupid conversation I'm having?' it's not exactly a practicality is it?! They seem to be worlds apart. 

Robert was mad when he found out about Andy's baby being called Sarah. It is really rich him playing the victim after everything he has done to Andy. He has always been a bad lad, hasn't he?! Andy's always had remorse for everything he's done, especially Sarah ('his mother's') death, which was accidental. But Robert is another kettle of fish. I don't know how Andy seems to get himself mixed up in trouble all the time.

----------


## Treacle

Didn't like tonights installment of Kingdale.

Kelly is awful!  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

"Kingdale" lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

Nice to see this thread being used  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

Another poor episode tonight!  :Smile: 

Yet again another Dingle arrives and is exactly the same as all the rest of them.

----------


## Jemma

OMG HOW funny was it when Louise got dumped by Matthew! And him telling her that it was just a bet. God I hate that woman - can you beleive how she went crawling back to Terry saying she loved him. AS IF - just two minutes ago you were planning to move in with Matt and introduce him to your parents love! Mwahahahaha it was so good to see her get what was coming to her!

----------


## Treacle

I know. I didn't feel sorry for her one bit. I just cannot be doing with her character. They seem to forget she's a murderess, she doesn't even think about it anymore!

----------


## sarahwelford

but in soap these things always come out

----------


## Treacle

Well she's happily told Diane and co about bumping off Ray...

It's only a matter of time before she makes an announcement to the whole village.

Anyways yet again the soap continues to fail to impress. Sunday's are always boring though for Emmerdale.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Sunday's are always boring though for Emmerdale.


Yep... along with every other day of the week   :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

LOL, yes they're very inconsistent  :Smile:

----------


## chance

how sweet was carl,kinda sticking up for louise even though she didnt really deserve it.

----------


## Treacle

Yes Carl was good tonight. Still not liking the Kings though.

----------


## chance

i cant stand max and sadie

----------


## Treacle

Sadie could have potentially been a good character had they not tried to turn her into Kim Tate mark II and had they had someone who could act playing her. Patsy Kensit is awful!

Another poor episode tonight I'm afraid folks. None of the main soaps were on form tonight, Emmerdale or EastEnders. Emmerdale was worse though because I can't even remember half of what happened in it.

----------


## Jemma

I recorded tonights eppie cos i was out at the time and ended up fast forwareding through the stuff with the old folks going on holiday, the Paddy and Emily bits and with Alan Turner and dawn or whoever it was *yawn* I thought it was all pretty boring actually - nothing important just pure padding!

----------


## Treacle

It was nothing spesh atall was it?

That new Dingle would be promising if she wasn't so stereotypical.

----------


## Jemma

I think Delilah's been quite good so far. It'll be good to see how her and Chas go together when she comes back.

----------


## Treacle

Apparently they hate eachother! I love Chas so it will be interesting to see what happens when she gets back. I cannot be doing with the rest of the Dingles though. They have run their course and should leave now.

----------


## gazzer

I thought last nights ep was quiet good.. i loved the bit at the beginning when Paddy was trying to wake up the girl on the sofa and called her Mandy by mistake... and then at the end when Marlon asked Paddy if he could do anything for him and Paddy asked him to put on Emilys dress and make him some dinner

----------


## Keating's babe

> I think Delilah's been quite good so far. It'll be good to see how her and Chas go together when she comes back.


The scene where Shadrah and Zak ask her 'why, why, why Delilah' was funny, although you could see that one coming.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

Tonight's was pretty poor as per usual. I really don't hold out much hope for this show anymore  :Big Grin:

----------


## chance

your speaking too soon wq,only 1% diff in it beating ee to 2nd best soap!
anyway,moving on...
i dont blame laurel if she hops into bed with ethan,ashley is a boring and selfish man,i used to think they were sweet together but he chose the church over her and expects her to wait around for him to marry her and have her children,hope she does go off with ethan,it will teach boring ashley a lesson.also what a **** he was being with her about jasmine.

----------


## chance

enjoyed tonights,seeing the build up of hatred robert has for andy and knowing whats hes planning,bob and his new gf (women from bread) was quite humourous and even alice and sam,brought a tear to my eye when zak told sam how proud he is of him (hormones and preggers,i wouldnt norm have tears,honest)

----------


## Abi

Poor Sam, i really felt for him tonight. The Zoe story is good as well

Yet another great episode from Emmerdale

----------


## chance

any idea whats going on with the nanny and callum? is there just competition there or what?

----------


## Treacle

That's the percentage of the available audience not the actual viewing figures the show has got  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Treacle

Was it even on tonight? I can't remember what happened  :EEK!:  That is why I must give a review after it's finished or otherwise it just goes over my head what happened.

----------


## Luna

> Poor Sam, i really felt for him tonight. The Zoe story is good as well
> 
> Yet another great episode from Emmerdale


Yeah me too. So glad him and Alice are moving back   :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

Well that episode was dire beyond belief! My sister who is a big fan of the show and has watched it for over a decade even hated it. We supported eachother through what has to be the hardest half an hour of our lives, we had to roll out the brandy five minutes into the programme, she sat on my knee and we both took huge sighs as we rocked eachother through the pain.

----------


## chance

i didnt see it tonight but i cant believe it was that bad for a second.

----------


## Treacle

It was dire beyond belief. Bob's new girlfriend *yawwwwwwwwwn*

----------


## chance

no andy or dingles?

----------


## Treacle

Yes it had both of those. Jimmy King acting like some big gangster slamming the door in the toilets to check that nobody was listen. Honestly it was so bad it was unbroadcastable!

----------


## chance

no way,you must be thinking off ee surely,lol

----------


## Treacle

It wasn't even on tonight  :Smile:

----------


## chance

i know that i meant in general   :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

Nah it was bad tonight although Kelly didn't feature so that's a plus side of things.

----------


## chance

no kelly,what about scott? hes just as bad! they both need axing!

----------


## Treacle

I don't remember if he was in it. Just Viv, Bob, Bob's new girlfriend she was just a big yawn but funny in another way, Lesley, Simon, Nicola, Paul, Emily, Robert, Andy, Jimmy and the Dingles. Oh and that Denzel was in it as well.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Who's Denzel?   :Searchme:

----------


## Treacle

The Policeman who went out with Chas Dingle.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh him! I never noticed him tonight   :Confused:

----------


## Treacle

He breathalized Andy for drink driving.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh yeah I remember! I wasn't really watching properly though.

----------


## Treacle

I had to support my sister through her tears  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Tears!?   :EEK!:

----------


## Treacle

Yes it was so bad and she is a great fan of Emmerdale! 

Anyways Denzel = totty...although not as nice as Nathan from "Load Of Old Cobblers Street".

----------


## Chris_2k11

"Load of old cobblers street" lmao   :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

Yes, it's the name of that ITV1 sitcom.

----------


## Chris_2k11

lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

That new comedy show they've started, they're using the set they use for their soap Coronation Street which they've decided to make seasonal to make way for this spin-off comedy show that's also being filmed there.

----------


## Chris_2k11

lol WQ!   :Big Grin:  eeeh you do make me laugh sometimes!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

Sadly neither of ITV's soaps are funny anymore for all the right reasons. I despair with them, I'm at the end of my tether.

----------


## chance

emmerdale is the best!

----------


## Treacle

In your opinion, it's not an indisputable fact darling...

----------


## Abi

> In your opinion, it's not an indisputable fact darling...


Same then for Eastenders... hardly an indisputable fact that its actually any good.....  :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

> Same then for Eastenders... hardly an indisputable fact that its actually any good.....


That's true although the fact it's the second most watched soap in Britain would say it's a more popular option than the 3rd most watched soap we are supposed to be discussing in this thread  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abi

How great was todays episode!?!?!? Blood, Gore, Arson, Murder...... Brill!

----------


## Katy

i agree it was great.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> How great was todays episode!?!?!? Blood, Gore, Arson, Murder...... Brill!


Murder?   :Confused:

----------


## Abi

Well attempted murder with Jimmy being stabbed with the fork thing. Plus them lot leaving Andy in the burning barn

----------


## Treacle

It was pretty hilarious really for all the wrong reasons. I suppose it can have 2 out of 10 for it's comedy though.

----------


## Chris_2k11

2 out of 10!?   :EEK!:   I think that's a bit harsh WQ!   :Stick Out Tongue:  3 out of 10 atleast!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

No that stabbing with the cattle proud ruined it for me. It was laughable...

----------


## Abi

Jimmy is such a bad actor as well...

----------


## Treacle

His nose is worse than Bobs!

----------


## Abi

Dont even get me started on the nose!

He was stabbed, and he looked like he'd been tickled! Pathetic acting!

----------


## Treacle

There was too much blood too fast.

----------


## chance

oh i missed it again! does anyone know if its repeated ?

----------


## Jade

there is an omnibus on ITV on Sat afternoon.

----------


## chance

i just checked itv2,its on tomorrow at 2pm.i keep forgetting ive got sky+ now else id of recorded it.

----------


## Treacle

It'll probably be on ITV2 sometime tomorrow (today - 29th)...

----------


## Abi

i cant wait untill tonights episode, i hope they dont let us down. That was great last night

----------


## Treacle

It'll probably be a big cop out. Last night's was below average for the most obvious reason.

----------


## Abi

I thought it was good overal. Jimmy is such a bad character and actor, so he let that bit down, but overall i think it wsa good. The story has been simmering for a while, and i think the way they did itwasn't too over the top, considering what they could have done and afforded

----------


## Treacle

It was ridiculous because in the space of a 30 minute episode they'd agreed to torch the barn halfway through and were off to do it by the end of the episode. Oh you just decide to do those sort of things on a whim do you?

----------


## Abi

This is cain we're talking about though...

Nothing is too ridiculous for him  :Lol:

----------


## chance

i thought it was absolutley brilliant,ee and corrie better get there acts together quick.emmerdale is the best at the moment,great comedy moments,pure class.

----------


## Luna

> i thought it was absolutley brilliant,ee and corrie better get there acts together quick.emmerdale is the best at the moment,great comedy moments,pure class.



 :Cheer:  at last someone agrees with me

----------


## Petal

I loved last nights episode it was brilliant I just wish it went on for a bit longer. Maybe they will continue from where they left it last night with a collapsed Andy in the barn. 

The only thing that was a let down was that why didn't Andy or Daz notice the van in the yard!!

----------


## Treacle

That was dire beyond belief tonight! OMG what a dark episode but it was hilarious and slapstick. I swear it was panto!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I wanted to hit Sadie tonight, she's so pathetic!   :Angry:   "Heyyyyyyy! You can't just come barging in here like this, throwing accusationssss!" (or something like that anyway!) Pathetic beyond belief!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Lol:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Treacle

Patsy Kensit requires a slap at the best of times!  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

She really gets on my nerves, lol.

----------


## Treacle

She is a bit lush though but of course she's had a bit of help so she wouldn't be any good for me. I don't want to be chewing plastic  :Big Grin:

----------


## chance

another brilliant episode tonight.glad jack has finally found out what a ass of a son robert is.

----------


## Treacle

Are you serious?  :EEK!:  I can't see how anybody could think it was anything but silly and OTT.

----------


## chance

im deadly serious emmerdale is great,i actually enjoy watching a soap which i havent done in ages.its the bomb!

----------


## Treacle

The good thing is it manages to maintain dark humour in stuff like tonight you just know it's ridiculous but it's still funny for some reason. I have to admit it's a better attempt than some of this Laurel and Ashley nonsense they've been churning out recently.

----------


## chance

oh yeah i got to admit that the laurel and ashley story is yawn time

----------


## Treacle

It's a dreadful time for all the soaps IMHO although Emmerdale has never really been anything spectacular.

----------


## Chris_2k11

What do you expect?! It's set in some boring village in the yorkshire dales!   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## chance

emmerdale is great! end of...

----------


## Treacle

> emmerdale is great! end of...


In your opinion...

----------


## Treacle

> What do you expect?! It's set in some boring village in the yorkshire dales!


The funniest thing is they all woke up one morning and didn't realise they'd all re-located to a different location! That for me ruined what little credibility the show had. Those awful Dingles knocked credibility points off for years without the re-location buisness and nobody noticing that they were now living in different houses. 

It's bad enough that we're now on our 3rd or 4th Coronation Street I don't know which it is without this kind of nonsense from another programme too. It takes away a sense of history from the show when they can't even stick to the original location.

----------


## Abi

Todays Episode was OK, nothing special but not horrifingly bad

----------


## Chris_2k11

I thought tonight's episode was great!

----------


## Abi

The Donna thing was stupid, but the Sugdeon and Kind family feud was great to watch

----------


## Chris_2k11

Donna's always stupid to watch! lol

----------


## Abi

yeah, she needs the axe along side Sam!

----------


## chance

i love the andy/jack/robert thing,loving it how jack told robert he cant even call him his son etc and how andy will always be a better man then him.good stuff! hate donna she is so lairy,nicola and simon need axing!

----------


## Treacle

I only saw it from 19:18 because I forgot it was Sunday  :EEK!:  It was a decent ending but to be honest I can't comment on the episode as a whole.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I agree that Nicola & Simon need axing, and don't even get me started on that Kelly!   :Angry:

----------


## chance

oh yeah she needs to go to.axe this lot:
donna
nicola
simon
ashley
simons mum
pearl
jarvis
len
kelly
paddy

----------


## Chris_2k11

Don't forget Laurel!

----------


## Jade

Or ethan!

----------


## Treacle

In the last 10 minutes Patsy Kensit didn't turn up so if she was in the episode I missed her which I'm pleased about. There was too much of Kelly though that left a sour taste in my mouth.

----------


## chance

shes a terrbible actress they should never have brought her back! also you can tell she thinks her **** dont stink!

----------


## feelingyellow

i liked tonight's eppie. jack, robert and andy scenes were great! i'd laugh if in a way of revenge for stabbing jimmy, tom went and adopted robert as his son.

i liked the viv and lesley scene, i felt sorry for viv for a moment cos she really seemed to love bob then she had to go 'oh and an agrument after that'
i also liked it when viv went, everyone's got their great accents, kelly's got her hair, and donna u got... er...

----------


## Treacle

They've totally ruined Bob and Vivs relationship so I can't see them reconciling now I'm afraid without the show being axed as a result of having zero credibility in the process.

----------


## Babe14

The last two Episodes of Emmerdale have been great and I think that there will be more great Episodes to come.

I love the Kings they really add drama and grit to the show, especially that Matthew!

Nice to see Jack having some decent action for a change and please don't tell me he will forgive Robert again!  Surely not this time.  Poor Andy he is always the victim and seen as the bad guy, think it's about time Robert was seen for who he really is.

Be nice if Emmerdale won best soap for a change, it is the better one at the mo.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Nice to see Jack having some decent action for a change and please don't tell me he will forgive Robert again!  Surely not this time.  Poor Andy he is always the victim and seen as the bad guy, think it's about time Robert was seen for who he really is.


Well Jack did forgive Andy after he shot him, even though it took about 8 months or something. So he could forgive Robert in 8 months. I hate Rob, always have, but i felt so sorry when he was crying at the end.

I think what Robert did was actually worst then what Andy did, because he was going to burn down the land even though his dad had gone on about how mad he was at the Kings and never going to sell the land and everything and it was the Sugdens vs the Kings. And Andy yeah, did shoot someone, but the two people who cared about him most had left him, it was just a bit of anger that went to far.

----------


## feelingyellow

> They've totally ruined Bob and Vivs relationship so I can't see them reconciling now I'm afraid without the show being axed as a result of having zero credibility in the process.


I can so see them reconciling! Both of them are to stubborn to say sorry and that they love each other, and they'll probably have a big agrument until one of them admits there feelings and then the other one admits their feelings and they have silence, and then they kiss and it's  happily ever after with a few bob-viv agruments along the way.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

Andy shot Jack and killed Sarah and he still gets favoured. No wonder Robert was so intent on hating him.

----------


## chance

i can see why robert hates andy but overall andy is actually a nice guy where as rob isnt

----------


## Treacle

I don't think killing his mother who was kind enough to adopt him and shooting Jack was very nice.

----------


## chance

lol,he didnt kill his mum on purpose and he was trying to shoot rob not jack.

----------


## Petal

Andy accidently killed Sarah who was his mother as well. Yes he did shoot Jack which is unforgivable but Robert is no saint.

He slept with Katie, runined Andy's marriage, was involved in a car crash nearly killed his girlfriend and put her life in further danger by moving her into the drivers seat and led her to believe the crash was her fault. The only reason he hasn't killed anyone himself has been pure luck.

What he did to Andy was planned and decetiful.

----------


## chance

well said  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

They have both been too much trouble. I'd had have given them both the patio prop treatment a long time ago if I was Jack.

----------


## Keating's babe

I hope that Bob and Viv reconcile - I've always thought they made a great couple and think they are hilarious.

I can't see Jack forgiving Robert, which is bound to only add fuel to his hatred for Andy.  

Great few episodes of Emmerdale and nice to see Max getting a decent storyline for a change.    :Cheer:

----------


## chance

I hope jack ignores rob for ages and helps andy get the farm back on track making rob more jelous.

bob and viv were good together, i can see it happening again for them,they were well matched.


i like the kings,the dad is a great actor,the only one i dont like is max.

----------


## Treacle

Yet more King V Sugden nonsense  :Smile:

----------


## chance

its great! loving the king v's sugden nonsense lol

----------


## feelingyellow

i loved tonight's eppie!  :Big Grin:  

Lesley was good, but it is me or is she turning into Viv? The earrings were a lot like Viv's. Also she was wearing the sort of jacket Viv does aswell! Also liked the thing with Viv and her new bloke and Bob and Avril, excellent  :Big Grin:

----------


## chance

it is the king v sugden thing i like,loved it how jack offered andy the money to help him.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Rob deserves everything he gets!   :Angry:

----------


## chance

oh definatley,i hate him !

----------


## Treacle

I hate Jack Sugden, he's so boring so giving him something to do now is a case of 'too little, too late'...

----------


## Babe14

I love the Kings v Sugdens it livens the Sugdens up.  So glad Jack told Robert to get out. Gorgeous Matt was on form again as usual, he is so bad :Smile: 

All Andy's troubles seemed to have stemmed fro mRob, Shooting Jack, Katie, I think Rob was at the bottom of the fire which killed his mum (THINK?) but I feel that Rob's jealousy towards Andy has made Andy look like the bad guy whereas he's not. Andy has turned into a nice guy. Looks like Rob has finally been seen for who and what he is at long last, a nasty piece of work. He wasn't so tough though when Jack told him where to go :Smile:

----------


## chance

> I hate Jack Sugden, he's so boring so giving him something to do now is a case of 'too little, too late'...


jacks a legend!

----------


## Luna

> jacks a legend!


  :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Babe14

You can't have Emmerdale without Jack, it would be like having fish without chips LOL

If Jack has been boring and I admit sometimes I have found him so, it is down to the storylines and scripts that he has been given.  As last week has shown chuck Jack right in the middle of everything add the Kings and he is great! When Jack is in a rage he is worse than a mad bull...cross him at your peril!

The best thing Jack did was to marry Diane they work really well together.

----------


## Babe14

What's even better than Jack in a rage is that the lovely Callum has actually been thrown into all the action too. More Callum..more Jack

----------


## chance

i just love it the way jack is with andy.not seeing callums reason for being in it yet,has he got the hots for zoe maybe? what about that nanny?

----------


## chance

not as good tonight.where were jack and andy and the kings?!!??
too much kelly!
wish bob and vic would just get it back on.
bit of good acting from simons mum for once

----------


## Babe14

> i just love it the way jack is with andy.not seeing callums reason for being in it yet,has he got the hots for zoe maybe? what about that nanny?


I was thinking the same that maybe Callum has got the hots for Zoe,but does he know that she's a lesbian?  I can see a possible romance there with the  Nanny between her and Callum or at least a one nighter.

Callum has been more of a background character until recently.  Remember they did the same with Matt in the beginning and now he is involved in some big storylines and become a main character.  I think the same can happen with Callum he has potential.

Haven't seen last night's emmerdale yet, will let you know what I think :Smile: 

I too love Jack/Andy relationship and Andy definitely deserves to be more of a son to Jack, and is, than Robert. Nice to see there father/son realtionship growing.  Jack really shines when he is thrown into the thick of things.

----------


## feelingyellow

callum does know zoe's a lesbian, it'd be a bit heard to miss considering pretty every episode viv goes 'zoe tate is a physco lesbian!'

----------


## Luna

> callum does know zoe's a lesbian, it'd be a bit heard to miss considering pretty every episode viv goes 'zoe tate is a physco lesbian!'


Lol well that would be a give away

----------


## Babe14

Lol!

----------


## Treacle

> jacks a legend!


He's like Ken Barlow long established characters in their respective soaps yet wasted totally. He (Jack) never does anything for months, there was even a time where he wasn't seen for 9 months!!!

----------


## Treacle

> I love the Kings v Sugdens it livens the Sugdens up. So glad Jack told Robert to get out. Gorgeous Matt was on form again as usual, he is so bad
> 
> All Andy's troubles seemed to have stemmed fro mRob, Shooting Jack, Katie, I think Rob was at the bottom of the fire which killed his mum (THINK?) but I feel that Rob's jealousy towards Andy has made Andy look like the bad guy whereas he's not. Andy has turned into a nice guy. Looks like Rob has finally been seen for who and what he is at long last, a nasty piece of work. He wasn't so tough though when Jack told him where to go


Nah Andy (a 14 year old  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) torched the barn to get the insurance money because Jack was in debt.

----------


## chance

> He's like Ken Barlow long established characters in their respective soaps yet wasted totally. He (Jack) never does anything for months, there was even a time where he wasn't seen for 9 months!!!


theres no way you can compare him to ken barlow,at least jack does have storylines,ken is just dead boring !

----------


## chance

> Nah Andy (a 14 year old  ) torched the barn to get the insurance money because Jack was in debt.


bless him he thought he was helping his family out,remember why sarah was in the barn in the first place? wasnt she banging another man?

----------


## Luna

Yup i think she was that guy she left jack for

----------


## Treacle

> bless him he thought he was helping his family out,remember why sarah was in the barn in the first place? wasnt she banging another man?


Yes but as if a 14 year old would torch a barn how did he even know the extent of the debt Jack was in? If I was in debt my children would be the last to know if they ever found out!

----------


## Treacle

I didn't take any notice of it tonight this Meredith/Blackstock clan get on my nerves.

----------


## chance

i hate simon and nicola,val and pollard are ok but once again where was the sugdens? also i hate that max he ruins the king family

----------


## Treacle

> i hate simon and nicola,val and pollard are ok but once again where was the sugdens? also i hate that max he ruins the king family


I agree about Max ruining the mafia clan.

----------


## Treacle

> i hate simon and nicola,val and pollard are ok but once again where was the sugdens? also i hate that max he ruins the king family


I don't mind Lesley but it's Maureen from Corrie allover again.

----------


## chance

> I agree about Max ruining the mafia clan.


mafia clan!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Abi

Max is just an idiot, but i heard he gets a fairly good story either tonight or tomorrow night...

----------


## chance

good story or not though hes a poor actor compared to the rest of the king clan

----------


## Abi

yeah i guess so, but i'm going to give him teh benefit of the doubt untill i see this story. If he messes it up, then i'll agree with you

----------


## feelingyellow

> Yes but as if a 14 year old would torch a barn how did he even know the extent of the debt Jack was in? If I was in debt my children would be the last to know if they ever found out!


he overheard jack and sarah talking about it, and torched the barn without their permission.

----------


## Treacle

> he overheard jack and sarah talking about it, and torched the barn without their permission.


Stupid boy! He ended up killing his own mother...

----------


## Treacle

> good story or not though hes a poor actor compared to the rest of the king clan


You've forgot to mention Jimmy with that big bulbous nose and that head  :EEK!:  I can't take any notice of his mediocre acting because I'm too busy staring at that head and wondering how it got that way!

----------


## Petal

I like the King brother's and I'm finally starting to warm to Max. The one I'm not keen on is Tom.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Well im sorry everyone but I thought that the scene where Max 'mowed Tom down' was simply pathetic! I thought it would have been a little bit more dramatic than that!   :Thumbsdown:   He hardly even knocked him!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

A bit dissapointing im afraid Emmerdale!   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Abi

ok now its official. I've given Max the benefit of hte doubt, but after tonights episode, i can say that he is rubbish!! The word 'wooden' springs to mind...

----------


## Treacle

Carls hair has turned blonde by itself!

Anyways I didn't enjoy tonights episode it all happened too fast Tom King was run over in the space of an half an hour and was rushed to hospital but he was awake well before the end of the episode!

----------


## Luna

I only caught it just after the break and miss tom getting run over  :Sad:

----------


## Treacle

> I only caught it just after the break and miss tom getting run over


Oh well you didn't miss much  :Smile:

----------


## Luna

lol was it that bad?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> lol was it that bad?


OH YES!  :Lweek:

----------


## Luna

> OH YES!


  :Rotfl:

----------


## Abi

Max was terrible in it, he ruined the whole scene

----------


## Treacle

> Max was terrible in it, he ruined the whole scene


Max is always terrible!

----------


## Abi

Get him out, along with that one with the giant nose

----------


## Luna

Get the hole family out and make sure sadie goes with them

----------


## Abi

I think the others are OK actually, its just them two that annoy me the most!

----------


## Luna

i cant stand sadie and mathew

----------


## Abi

Sadies OK actually, they need that sort of woman in the soap. The on going thing with her and Cain is good as well

----------


## Treacle

We've had the Tates the original and the best already!  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

I wish the Tates would make a come back, they were fab

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I wish the Tates would make a come back, they were fab


Well most of them are dead! lol!

----------


## Treacle

> Well most of them are dead! lol!


We still have Kim Tate out there somewhere!

----------


## Luna

Aren't there any others?

----------


## Abi

Zoe is still great, but i prefered Chris. I dont really remember his dad though, apparently he was the master

----------


## Chris_2k11

> We still have Kim Tate out there somewhere!


Oh she's long gone! lol!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Zoe is still great, but i prefered Chris. I dont really remember his dad though, apparently he was the master


Frank Tate!   :Smile:

----------


## Luna

Oh i loved Frank Tate

----------


## Abi

He was killed i think, i dont really remember. Maybe i should try and dig up some old episodes

----------


## Chris_2k11

He had a heart attack I think, and Kim just stood there and watched him die!  :EEK!:  He couldn't even call an ambulance, she took the phone away from him!   :EEK!:  She was by far Emmerdale's superbitch, Sadie King doesn't even come close compared to her!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Luna

> She was by far Emmerdale's superbitch, Sadie King doesn't even come close compared to her!



totally agree   :Cheer:

----------


## chance

> Carls hair has turned blonde by itself!
> 
> Anyways I didn't enjoy tonights episode it all happened too fast Tom King was run over in the space of an half an hour and was rushed to hospital but he was awake well before the end of the episode!


thats what i like about emmerdale they dont drag out storylines for months on end and bore us to death like some others..

----------


## chance

emmerdale was great again tonight but max did ruin the scenes a bit

----------


## Treacle

> thats what i like about emmerdale they dont drag out storylines for months on end and bore us to death like some others..


Some storylines need to go on for a bit  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

Yeah Kim Tate touched up her lippy before leaving Frank for dead. It was in the episode where she returned from the dead  :Stick Out Tongue:  She was last seen leaving in an helicopter having bashed Chris over the head and left him for dead as well only he survived. She took off with a stash of money in a bag and I doubt we'll see or hear from her again! That was in the days when Emmerdale really was worth watching  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Kim Tate, you wont beat her!   :Cheer:

----------


## Treacle

> Kim Tate, you wont beat her!


I know Sadie King is just a cheap carbon copy!

----------


## Keating's babe

I like Max, I wasn't keen on him at first but now I've warmed to him.  Infact I think all the Kings are great and smarmy Matthew needs to get his come-uppance. 

Kim Tate will always be the Top Bitch of Emmerdale.  It would be unbelievable to bring her back though because isn't she on the run from the cops?

----------


## Abi

I dont even remember her **blushes with embarresment**

Rememeber Tara? She was a classic charcter

----------


## chance

i must be getting old...

----------


## Treacle

> I dont even remember her **blushes with embarresment**
> 
> Rememeber Tara? She was a classic charcter


I never liked Tara because I couldn't stand her voice and then she led to the marriage break-up of Sean and Angie Reynolds.

----------


## Abi

She was a great charcter, so sceaming and sly. The voice was annoying, but her stories made up for it

----------


## Luna

I liked Sean and Angie Reynolds.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I saved myself the bother of watching this show tonight   :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

It wasn't that bad, having said that it wasn't great either

----------


## Treacle

It was bad and I felt like I'd wasted half an hour afterwards but it was interesting to see Sadie switch sides  :Smile: 

Tbh the only good thing about it tonight was seeing how sly Sadie and Matthew can be. I still don't like Patsy Kensit though and don't rate her as an actress  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Was there any sign of that Kelly tonight?   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Treacle

> Was there any sign of that Kelly tonight?


No thank god lol  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> No thank god lol


Oh well that's one good thing I suppose!

----------


## Treacle

> Oh well that's one good thing I suppose!


Definately!!!  :Smile:

----------


## chance

how can jimmy and matthew even consider doing that to there own dad?

----------


## feelingyellow

because tom has already been the big man and had always bossed them about, and now they want to be the big men, so they're prepared 2 do whatever it takes.

----------


## Treacle

> because tom has already been the big man and had always bossed them about, and now they want to be the big men, so they're prepared 2 do whatever it takes.


They're still nasty people though but it looks like Matthew and Sadie will be lying the blame at Jimmy's door  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> how can jimmy and matthew even consider doing that to there own dad?


They're behaving disgracefully  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

Thankfully Kelly wasn't in it

----------


## Treacle

> Thankfully Kelly wasn't in it


That's something I suppose!

----------


## chance

still ya dad at the end of the day,i couldnt do it

----------


## Abi

The whole family seems to be completly heartless!

----------


## Treacle

> still ya dad at the end of the day,i couldnt do it


Exactly!  :Smile:  And Tom King will soon sort them out!!!

----------


## chance

wasnt very good tonight

----------


## Chris_2k11

Once again I saved myself the bother of watching this show tonight   :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

> Once again I saved myself the bother of watching this show tonight


Me too! I forgot it was Sunday and missed it  :Big Grin:  Oh well the Sunday episode is usually worse than the rest if that's possible so I don't feel like I'm missing that 20 minutes that would have been wasted anyways  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

Poor episode tonight Delilah or whatever she's called is the only decent thing in the show at the moment and she's really holding it together. I'm not buying this whole King nonsense either it's a borefest!

----------


## chance

delilah is great which surprised me,thought she was going to be naff.liked the way jack was nice to daz but why is daz so sad did  i miss something?>

----------


## Chris_2k11

I once again saved myself the bother of watching this show tonight  :Big Grin:

----------


## Trinity

> I once again saved myself the bother of watching this show tonight


Shame!

It has to be better than BB!

----------


## Charmed

Urgh!Tonights Emmerdale was boring and its starting to get pathetic!

----------


## chance

sorry but coming from a leo and demi fan it says it all.no offence!   :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> I once again saved myself the bother of watching this show tonight


I watched up until Tom King came home from hospital then I got bored  :Big Grin: 

Too much glamouress scenery, faceless blondes and Patsy Kensit! It's like a cheap tacky American daytime soap opera  :Big Grin:

----------


## Babe14

Emmerdale is still on the up. I'm loving the Val and Eric scenes and Delilah is really growing on me. Matt is still as gorgeous as ever, Max is still as dopey as ever and where's the lovely Carl gone? I think there will be romance between him and Delilah providing a nice build up to some fireworks upn Chas's return.  Cain cracks me up he's such a lazy git and Shadrack providing the humour as always.

No wonder Emmerdale is starting to claim the no2 spot in the ratings :Smile:  (and yes it is true)

----------


## Babe14

> Urgh!Tonights Emmerdale was boring and its starting to get pathetic!


I think you're getting confused with Corrie...

----------


## chance

at the moment its the only thing watchable

----------


## chance

just as its been getting good emmerdake goes backwards! did you see that new couple in the pub? terribe actors,get rid asap else they will bring you down!

----------


## Treacle

Who is that new couple?

I hope they're not staying because they're awful! I don't want to hear them talk about their marriage etc it's boring they'd only came into the episode and already we were treated to a pub scene with them discussing their marriage *yawn*

No Val or Delilah this evening so that was a big letdown because I'm really liking Delilah she's really holding it together for me now with "Emmerdale". I'm loving her interaction with Emily over the cleaning although I can't stand that dopey Alice character! They need to get rid of her and while they're at it they need to get rid of Sam too.

Why on earth did they bring these two back? Who cares about them?  :Searchme: 

Are we really expected to believe Sadie would be friends with Sam? She used him a while back to get information on Charity and now she's always asking after him etc are they planning on giving a Sadie one of their famous personality transplants or something?

I love Val but I hate Eric he's boring now and should have been axed years ago along with Alan Turner and Terry Woods!

Episode rating: 2.1/10 if Delilah had appeared I could maybe have stretched that to a 3 although I am being generous already and that's stretching it!

----------


## Treacle

> Emmerdale is still on the up. I'm loving the Val and Eric scenes and Delilah is really growing on me. Matt is still as gorgeous as ever, Max is still as dopey as ever and where's the lovely Carl gone? I think there will be romance between him and Delilah providing a nice build up to some fireworks upn Chas's return. Cain cracks me up he's such a lazy git and Shadrack providing the humour as always.
> 
> No wonder Emmerdale is starting to claim the no2 spot in the ratings (and yes it is true)


Shadrach isn't even funny I used to find him hilarious but now it's just the same old nonsense  :Thumbsdown:  All he ever seems to do is lounge around drunk on the sofa with that dirty skanky dog allover him!

The Dingles house now has atleast 11 occupants and only Lisa and Delilah are actually earning any money although Lisa is out of it again at the moment so I doubt she's contributing towards the kitty!

As for "Emmerdale" gaining the no.2 spot in the ratings this is not fact and official data proves otherwise. They are NOT far behind however and have often won the audience share data however this is not the same as the total number of viewers watching a show which is the most important thing!  :Big Grin:

----------


## chance

that couple were terrible! sounds like they must be in in for a while as they said they had bought the farm? how boring was there convo though? no way am i gonna get to like them,as if you blow kisses etc to each other in a pub like that! get rid now while you still can !

----------


## Treacle

If anything it's getting worse! 

Bring back the days of Kim Tate and let her show Sadie King how it's really done!

----------


## chance

i dont mind the way sadie is with sam,i think its quite sweet

----------


## Treacle

It's not in her nature though she's not gaining anything from it and Sadie doesn't do anything unless she gets something in return.

We all know she used Sam to get information on Charity to try and split Charity and Tom up  :Smile:  I don't see why she would want to continue the relationship they supposedly have now that Charity has gone  :Smile:

----------


## chance

awwwww just cus she likes him,cant that be possible? tou use someone and then realise you like them?

----------


## Treacle

> awwwww just cus she likes him,cant that be possible? tou use someone and then realise you like them?


Sadie is just awful full stop but this relationship with Sam is taking the biscuit.

Why did they bring Sam back? I cannot stand him and that dopey Alice.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Lol!

----------


## Treacle

If this is the best the new producer can come up with then I don't see a bright future for the show!

----------


## Babe14

Can't wait to see what Debbie has planned for Cain, poor Andy though caught smack bang in the middle.

Sam and Alice not sure about, don't mind Alice but Sam annoys me at times.

The one I hate most is Nicola, can't stand her.  Like the rest though Rodney, Simon and Lesley (even though she can't move her mouth to speak or laugh due to the works she has had done!!)

----------


## Babe14

> just as its been getting good emmerdake goes backwards! did you see that new couple in the pub? terribe actors,get rid asap else they will bring you down!


Not yet as I tend to be a day behind..

----------


## Treacle

Lesley is just another Maureen from "Corrie" *yawn*

----------


## Treacle

Are we really supposed to care about Jasmine and the new binman? *Yawn*

Poor episode IMHO  :Big Grin:

----------


## chance

the bin man looks about 40 odd and jasmine is boring as well and for another matter what have they done to laurel's character? she is really annoying now

----------


## Treacle

I've never liked Laurel since she turned up as a bee!

----------


## Treacle

I didn't watch most of last nights I forgot it was on again! 

The last 10 minutes were of standard quality I like Bob's girlfriend I hope he stays with her rather than us having to endure a rehash of the Bob & Viv glory days.

----------


## Treacle

Tonights was okay...

Good fight between Dawn & Kelly.

Overall an enjoyable episode: 7/10

----------


## chance

look on spoilers to see if vic and bob get back together.
id love to whack kelly like dawn did!

----------


## Treacle

> look on spoilers to see if vic and bob get back together.
> id love to whack kelly like dawn did!


I know they missed their chance to bump that skinny tramp off!

I don't really care about Vob to be honest the producers made a mistake in letting their split go so far.

----------


## chance

yeah i think they must have realised they made a mistake.did you notice how kellys was soaked etc and hair was a mess,she went out with donna and her hair was perfect when she returned

----------


## Treacle

> yeah i think they must have realised they made a mistake.did you notice how kellys was soaked etc and hair was a mess,she went out with donna and her hair was perfect when she returned


Yeah poor lack of continuity there but I still liked the episode on the whole which is a nice change for me  :Smile:  

No doubt standards will slip again though  :Big Grin:

----------


## chance

isnt it funny how the episode i dont particuarley rate like tonights ,you did rate and vice versa! we have different tastes obviously.  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> isnt it funny how the episode i dont particuarley rate like tonights ,you did rate and vice versa! we have different tastes obviously.


I don't like the Dingles but Delilah seems to be good because she works with Val etc I like it when they work outside of that OTT family unit. I like Chas as well I like pretty much all of them when they're away from the family but I really do not like Sam and Alice!

----------


## chance

i dont mind sam too much but alice is a plank

----------


## Treacle

> i dont mind sam too much but alice is a plank


They're both planks and they test my patience  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Keating's babe

I didn't use to mind Sam but am a bit fed up now with his simple Sam routine.

----------


## chance

awww i think its quite sweet.

----------


## Katy

i like Sam but he has been becoming irritating. its the same routine each episode.

----------


## Keating's babe

I agree CornetGal.

----------


## Treacle

It really is tedious I hate it, maybe dopes like him do exist but I don't want to watch them on my TV *yawn*  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

hes so dopey you want to scream at the tv every time he comes on the screen.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Remember when he got put in prison   :Ponder:

----------


## Treacle

> hes so dopey you want to scream at the tv every time he comes on the screen.


I know he's so annoying they should have kept him out of it!

----------


## Treacle

> Remember when he got put in prison


And he survived  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

I remember him reading 'Fireman Sam' in his cell   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Treacle

> I remember him reading 'Fireman Sam' in his cell


 :Rotfl:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Treacle

That line from Viv was just pathetic about the divorce courts! 

How can she end up there again when she's not even married?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

I never took much notice of tonight's episode  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

> I never took much notice of tonight's episode


You and me both it was the pits!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I can't be bothered with Emmerdale anymore, it's too boring  :Thumbsdown:   The 'village life' atmosphere just doesn't interest me one bit. God knows why it's on 6 days a week!   :Confused:

----------


## Katy

i watched it but cant remember a thing that happened. That sums up how good it was.

----------


## chance

has anyone noticed how much kelly blinks? has she got the same thing wrong wioth her as gail platt? she blinks every half a second.
how come laurel hasnt caught on that ethan likes her? its really obvious.donna looked mASSIVE on the way back from that 'gig' the clothes she had on or maybe the camera really piled the weight on her.

----------


## Treacle

> i watched it but cant remember a thing that happened. That sums up how good it was.


I just can't believe Ethan would fancy that drip Laurel!

----------


## Treacle

> I can't be bothered with Emmerdale anymore, it's too boring  The 'village life' atmosphere just doesn't interest me one bit. God knows why it's on 6 days a week!


It was only supposed to be a temporary thing but ITV are so obsessed with their soaps that it looks like the sixth episode is now here to stay!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Treacle

> has anyone noticed how much kelly blinks? has she got the same thing wrong wioth her as gail platt? she blinks every half a second.
> how come laurel hasnt caught on that ethan likes her? its really obvious.donna looked mASSIVE on the way back from that 'gig' the clothes she had on or maybe the camera really piled the weight on her.


Kelly can't act full stop and this storyline with Ethan and Laurel is dire to say the least!

I agree re: Donna but I've never really thought she was pretty!

----------


## chance

also,did you hear ethan tell kelly to 'go to hell' isnt that a bit strong for a curate or whatever he is?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> also,did you hear ethan tell kelly to 'go to hell' isnt that a bit strong for a curate or whatever he is?


Oooh such a villain!  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## chance

i know,i was deeply shocked!

----------


## Treacle

> also,did you hear ethan tell kelly to 'go to hell' isnt that a bit strong for a curate or whatever he is?


Yeah it was just absolute tosh. They've went from one good episode to one complete dire one.

----------


## Treacle

Another poor episode tonight I'm afraid folks  :Big Grin:

----------


## chance

it was ok i thought,glad lousie got told where to go by terry,bit predictable that matthew  was going to be in the bar at the end

----------


## Treacle

> it was ok i thought,glad lousie got told where to go by terry,bit predictable that matthew was going to be in the bar at the end


I don't like Louise so that's probably why I didn't enjoy it  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I liked her more in Home & Away.

----------


## Treacle

> I liked her more in Home & Away.


Yeah in 'Emmerdale Farm' they keep giving her the same storylines about affairs and the time she was being stalked was just laughable!  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

> the time she was being stalked was just laughable!


  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## chance

i wasnt really watching it around the time she was stalked,i just switched back on when she killed him.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh that silly christmas storyline you mean!  :Big Grin:   When she smashed a vase over his head!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Treacle

> Oh that silly christmas storyline you mean!  When she smashed a vase over his head!


And the police investigation was just dire!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

Absolutely ridiculous so far tonight folks...

At the end of part 1 Louise storms out of the Kings office and then we see a shot of the front of the King's office. Where's the continuity I didn't see Louise march down the path or anything? Did she just disappear when she reached the doorstep?  :Rotfl:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## true.moon

not watching it

----------


## Treacle

> not watching it


Don't blame you.
I'm slowly losing the will to live watching this!

----------


## true.moon

lol
im in the other room anyway
i heard it start with crying

----------


## Treacle

Poor episode tonight, Louise just doesn't hold my interest enough  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I thought Louise looked quite old when she was looking in the mirror at the end!

----------


## Treacle

> I thought Louise looked quite old when she was looking in the mirror at the end!


I know, everybody is always going on about how she's supposed to be attractive!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Okay she is a little bit but she's looking her age now!

----------


## Treacle

That arguement was just bizarre!

What a waste of time that was  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

"You pudding!"   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I know, everybody is always going on about how she's supposed to be attractive!  
> 
> Okay she is a little bit but she's looking her age now!


Any idea how old she is?   :Ponder:

----------


## Treacle

> Any idea how old she is?


40's atleast, gotta be!

----------


## Treacle

> "You pudding!"


"You're bent"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> "You're bent"


lol! God I can't stand Donna!

----------


## Trinity

> 40's atleast, gotta be!


No way!  She has to be younger than me and I am 40.  But well preserved!

----------


## Jemma

I would say shes at least 35

----------


## chance

yeah i reckon about 35

----------


## Chris_2k11

> yeah i reckon about 35


Yeah i'll go with that too   :Ponder:

----------


## Treacle

She's 36!

Oh well I was close enough!

----------


## xCharliex

Aww i like Louise, but hey i always like the under dogs! Shes a lot better than the "Marilyn" days lol

----------


## chance

marilyn was so funny,do you still think of her as  marilyn?

----------


## xCharliex

Oh no not at all. She seems like a completely different person now, Marilyn was so funny though

----------


## Treacle

Louise the murderer is surplus to requirements if you ask me, she's had nothing to do for ages apart from this Matthew storyline and her last 2 storylines have been about affairs!

The only reason the ITV soaps have such big casts is so they can give the regulars a break here and there but it's not fair because they're just using these people as time fillers and they never intend to give them any decent material.

----------


## chance

terry had it right the other day when he called her the 'village bike'

----------


## Jemma

I thought todays episode in newcastle was really good! The bits with Paul and Diane were so sad, I was almost crying  :Crying:  It's good to have Paul do something other than just be Emily's friend and I'm really liking Diane at the moment lol @ her dancing along the road to Tony Christie. Can't beleive Marlon and Donna split up   :Crying:   :EEK!:  but looking at the spoilers I'm not too sad...

----------


## chance

i also thought tonights ep was really good,nice to see it set outside the village.felt sorry for viv at the end,the chemistry between herself and bob is fantastic.donna normally annoys me but she was ok tonight and some great acting from marlon.still dislike paul but i liked his line where he said i didnt let them see me cry,brought tears to my eyes but only cus im oregnant else normally stuff like that wouldnt have that kind of effect.

----------


## feelingyellow

good episode tonight! donna and marlon were good (  :Lol:  when marlon came bursting through the doors saying 'i'm going to kill your mother' with the knife that was just hilarious!   :Cheer:  ), diane and paul were great, viv and bob were great aswell.

----------


## Jemma

I know I was laughing at that bit with Marlon as well!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Jemma

I loved the one today with Marlon and Bob proposing! Awwww  :Wub:   :Love:

----------


## tammyy2j

Last nights Emmerdale was great. I have to say at present i think Emmerdale is the top soap and i hope it starts getting plenty of soap awards and especially for the following two:-

Best Actress - Diane 
Best Couple - Bob and Viv

----------


## feelingyellow

awwww it was sweet, thought viv's hair -   :Sick:

----------


## chance

i thought vivs hair looked better then it does normally,i was surprised it was donna who suggested the double wedding.very good eppy though,emmerdale is the best soap at the moment.its runs 6 days a week so you would have thought it would be the worst but compared to the rest..well there just is no comparison.

----------


## kayla05

I'm liking emmerdale at the mo, the chef competition, the 2 proposels and TONY CHRISTIE episodes have been great to watch!

----------


## Jemma

I agree! I think Donna will probably regret suggesting a double wedding though knowing Viv hehe  :Smile:

----------


## chance

great episode again tonight

----------


## Jemma

Yeah I really felt for Paul again tonight!

----------


## chance

he isnt bugging me as much as he used to

----------


## Luna

aaaawwww poor paul i did fell for him last night

----------


## Keating's babe

Agree, great episode last night and Paul has really settled in now.  I wasn't too sure of him at first, but now I think he is great.  I loved Rodney's protective streak of Paul.

----------


## chance

yeah cus he didnt like him did he when he first found out he was son what with him being gay etc but it was nice to see that he does love him afterall.would have been great to see rodney or paul knock out jimmy pepper but maybe thats next week?

----------


## Babe14

The last epis of Emmerdale haven't been up to it's normal standard in my eyes. Still it's nice that finally Viv and Bob have finally got back together again and I suppose the double wedding could be quite commical.

I just hope that it's true about some great storylines coming up.  I guess really at the end of the day all the action for me lies with the kings.  I do have othre fav characters like the Dingles/Sugdens and some of the older characters.

My hates are Steph and Nicola. Oh Scott and Dawn as well.

I too like Paul and think he is a great character.

----------


## Keating's babe

I agree about Steph but I've warmed to Nicola since she got together with Simon.

----------


## Jemma

I think simon brings out the best in her.

----------


## Keating's babe

Well someone had to.  :Lol:   :Rotfl:

----------


## kayla05

I felt for Paul, bless him!

----------


## Luna

I actually felt a wee twang for Val too.....only a wee one mind you

----------


## chance

i missed it tonight  :Sad:

----------


## kayla05

I missed tonight's episode, gonna have to watch the repeat tommorow!

----------


## chance

i pressed record on my sky+ but my son keeps deleting it all before i get the chance to watch it,sat down finally at 9pm to watch it and the little sod had deleted it!  :Angry:

----------


## kayla05

Bless!

----------


## chance

i can tell  you i wasnt saying bless at the time,seeings as hes got all his transformers stuff all recorded!

----------


## Jojo

> i can tell  you i wasnt saying bless at the time,seeings as hes got all his transformers stuff all recorded!


Press the blue button for keep.....plus you can password it, so you can't delete without entering your pin no - I had to do it cause of Ci too......

Sorry to go off topic..  :Smile:

----------


## chance

oh excellent thanks! i was just beginning to think whats the point in having it when he keeps deleting the blimmin things! il have a little play with it later,cheers x

----------


## chance

missed it again,what happened?

----------


## Babe14

Things are hotting up again in the Dales. The Kings are back again and the gorgeous Carl.  I think there's another King feud on the way, with Matt and Sadie leading it and Jimmy just going along with them.

I'm starting to feel sorry for Val a bit too and am hoping that Jimmy Pepper gets his cumuppance in the form of Paul.  In other words I'm hoping that Jimmy goes to beat the crap out of him,thinking it will be easy only for it to be the other way round and Paul ends up beating the crap out of him..

----------


## Luna

> I'm starting to feel sorry for Val a bit too and am hoping that Jimmy Pepper gets his cumuppance in the form of Paul.  In other words I'm hoping that Jimmy goes to beat the crap out of him,thinking it will be easy only for it to be the other way round and Paul ends up beating the crap out of him..


As much as we would all like paul to beat him up i dont think he would stoop that low

----------


## Babe14

> As much as we would all like paul to beat him up i dont think he would stoop that low


Not even if he was really pushed?

----------


## Luna

> Not even if he was really pushed?


Nope i really dont think he would. He might be pushed enough to have that guy by the neck and have his fist clenched but i dont think he would go any further than that

----------


## Babe14

Maybe a verbal assault would do the trick.  I think that either ROdney or Eric will come to Val's resuce.  I'd like it to be Eric, that could be quite commical although in the past Eric has been pretty evil...If I remember correctly a long time ago he actually shot someone.

----------


## Babe14

Nice to see Lisa back again. Not sure how I feel about Sam being back, he just annoys me at times..still now with Alice and a baby on the way maybe I'll start warming to hm more. Have to admit there are times I find him funny.

----------


## chance

just saw the bit on the omnibus just before marlon proposes,how sweet!  :Wub:

----------


## chance

watched the rest of the omnibus earlier on as i missed thursday and fridays eppys,im loving emmerdale at the moment.

----------


## Babe14

Me too, Wasn't over keen on the Newcastle stuff, but have kloved the last couple of Epis.  That Matt he is so evil, (Gorgeous though) wouldn't surprise me if Matt was planning to stitch everyone up. What would be nice would be Carl and Matt running the company together but on opposite sides of the fence, fighting against one another, this would provide a lot of drama etc. I just love those Kings they are great.

----------


## Babe14

> just saw the bit on the omnibus just before marlon proposes,how sweet!


Yeah that was. Marlon is a classic and just cracks me up. Donna is definitely a "younger" Viv.  Kelly she is just a cow, loved the way the ring issue back fired on her!

----------


## Jemma

I loved the Newcastle eppies where Marlon proposed but i think the King storylines are so boring. I really don't get it half the time anyway, what happened to Andy's land that they were all fighting over? It's always about bins or land lol *yawn*

----------


## chance

> Me too, Wasn't over keen on the Newcastle stuff, but have kloved the last couple of Epis.  That Matt he is so evil, (Gorgeous though) wouldn't surprise me if Matt was planning to stitch everyone up. What would be nice would be Carl and Matt running the company together but on opposite sides of the fence, fighting against one another, this would provide a lot of drama etc. I just love those Kings they are great.


i think that carl sides with the others though doesnt he? they should have just kept him on toms side,its nice to see him and his dad getting on well as ive always got the impression he was the least liked.

----------


## Babe14

Just watched Sunday's episode and it looked like a case of Matt/Jimmy/Sadie on one side and Tom/Carl/Dean on the other.  However Matt managed to persuade Dean to stay out of things.  So at the mo Carl and Tom are on the same side which I'm pleased about because yes Tom always looked down on Carl.  Looks like Saide is in things for herself as usual and I wouldn't like to be in her shoes when Matt finds out that she has just spilled the beans to Tom, about the "New Land Deal"

So at the mo I'm thinking maybe Tom will put Saide and Carl in charge of running the company, Sadie because of her so called loyalty to Tom and Carl because of him landing these new haulage contacts. (From Garrets isn't it?) Jimmy will probably go off and sulk, Matt though on the other hand I can see going ahead with the land deal and setting up on his own.  Unless of course he manages to talk Tom round and put all the blame at Jimmy's door!

Val I have a little sympathy for but not much as she has only herself to blame for the mess she is in.  I like the way Deliah is being invovled and I really like her character.

Can't wait to see Monday's later.  All in all I am really enjoying Emmerdale, the storylines are just getting better and better.

----------


## Babe14

> i think that carl sides with the others though doesnt he? they should have just kept him on toms side,its nice to see him and his dad getting on well as ive always got the impression he was the least liked.


Maybe he does because of what happened with Jarvis.  Carl may  be annoyed with Tom for speaking to Jarvis before he had the chance too.  Also he may be thinking if Jarvis is passed it and then maybe Tom is too.  There again Carl's change of heart could be down to the "Lovely" Matt "Sweet" talking him!!

----------


## Babe14

> i think the King storylines are so boring. I really don't get it half the time anyway, what happened to Andy's land that they were all fighting over? It's always about bins or land lol *yawn*


The Kings or rather Matt has done a new deal for some other land which will provide the access they are after.  Tom wanted them to forget all about it after Jimmy's arson attack on Andy's farm. I don't quite understand the "access" business and can't see why they want to sell off the haulage side which brings in the money. Well obvioulsy they are selling it to raise the capital for the new land deal but I can't see where the future business or money is going to come from.

For me the Kings provide all the action and drama and I love their storylines. I enjoy the others to like, Marlon/Donna, Viv/Bob and I'm liking the Val storyline. I really enjoy the DIngles too.

----------


## Luna

I am really liking the kings storyline at the moment with sadie setting the boys up. They will never get away with it now

----------


## Jemma

> The Kings or rather Matt has done a new deal for some other land which will provide the access they are after.  Tom wanted them to forget all about it after Jimmy's arson attack on Andy's farm. I don't quite understand the "access" business and can't see why they want to sell off the haulage side which brings in the money. Well obvioulsy they are selling it to raise the capital for the new land deal but I can't see where the future business or money is going to come from.
> 
> For me the Kings provide all the action and drama and I love their storylines. I enjoy the others to like, Marlon/Donna, Viv/Bob and I'm liking the Val storyline. I really enjoy the DIngles too.


Thanks that's cleared that up a bit...lol...but I still prefer the other storylines like Marlon/Donna etc. Did anyone else feel sorry for Joseph last night? Both his parents are dead (I think) and his auntie who's supposed to be looking after him just sends him off to boarding school and never lets him come home. No wonder he stole that money, he doesn't exactly have any positive role models in his life. He has no friends and Zoe doesn't even care about him   :Crying:

----------


## luna_lovegood

> Thanks that's cleared that up a bit...lol...but I still prefer the other storylines like Marlon/Donna etc. Did anyone else feel sorry for Joseph last night? Both his parents are dead (I think) and his auntie who's supposed to be looking after him just sends him off to boarding school and never lets him come home. No wonder he stole that money, he doesn't exactly have any positive role models in his life. He has no friends and Zoe doesn't even care about him


Yeah I did it, poor thing it really sucks.

I think Emmerdale have a perfect mix of Drama and comedy, its not as camp as Corrie and manages not to be as over the top with all the action like Eastenders.

----------


## Babe14

> Yeah I did it, poor thing it really sucks.
> 
> I think Emmerdale have a perfect mix of Drama and comedy, its not as camp as Corrie and manages not to be as over the top with all the action like Eastenders.


Corrie is just crap, I think that they should but extra Emmerdale Epis on instead.
I think that Emmerdale could actually win best soap. One things for sure Corrie should be knocked down into third place and the top two should be Emmerdale and Easties. I love all the action and drama which is happening in Easties.

On Monday's epi I loved the fact that we saw Callum again in the thick of it and Ijust loved the scenes with him and Joseph. I thought that it was really funny when Callum and Joeseph went home covered in cow pat like two naughty boys! 

I would like Callum and the Nanny to have Home Farm and think they would be good together, but something tells me that Tom and Sadie will get their hands on it. Or is Sadie double crossing Tom as well and all this plotting and planning is her way of extracting revenge on them all??

And I agree Emmerdale have got it just right, the writing is brilliant just now.

----------


## chance

zoes losing the plot again???!!!

----------


## kayla05

This storyline with Zoe is dragging, its doing my head in. I'm liking the kings storline at the mo!

----------


## Babe14

> zoes losing the plot again???!!!


God not again!  I like Zoe but the storylines they give her are repetitive. Mean Zoe v Scott AGAIN!!

Just give everything to Callum!

----------


## Babe14

> This storyline with Zoe is dragging, its doing my head in. I'm liking the kings storline at the mo!


I agree and personally I do think all the best drama is with the Kings, especially that Matt.

Like I've said I enjoy the other storylines, except Kelly and Nicola but the Kings do it for me everytime. Can't wait to see what happens with Saide.

----------


## chance

thank god louise had gone away for a while she was doing my head in

----------


## RealityGap

> thank god louise had gone away for a while she was doing my head in


mine too!! yipee she has gone  :Smile:

----------


## chance

was a bit boring tonight,only bits i enjoyed was the bits with the kings in

----------


## RealityGap

> was a bit boring tonight,only bits i enjoyed was the bits with the kings in


Missed it tonigh - so glad it was boring

----------


## chance

they spent alot of time on betty,pearl and scott making scarecrows for the fete,wasnt very exciting or interesting for that matter

----------


## Jemma

It's been a bit boring lately tbh, I wish Zoe would hurry up and leave so there will be a big storyline.

----------


## Chris_2k11

This Zoe storyline is boring me to tears!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh all of a sudden Effie's a lesbian!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sarahwelford

its just not realistic when you saw the look on effies face last week when zoe came on to her

----------


## Chris_2k11

> its just not realistic when you saw the look on effies face last week when zoe came on to her


Exactly!

----------


## sarahwelford

its just not beliveable that all of a sudden sadie has the money in the bank and then effie well is a lesbion

----------


## kayla05

I'm really enjoying Emmerdale at the moment, the storylines are great, wonder is Jasmin will return? i thought she was a fab character and i would like to see her relashionship with daz go further.

----------


## Jemma

I agree about Jazmine.  :Smile:  I thought the whole point of her character was to be something to do with the Steph/Shelley storyline tho? Obviously not if she's left now!  :Searchme:

----------


## tasha_cfc

i no i thought that was her characters purpose to

----------


## Chris_2k11

Starting to get sick of the Kings now!   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Jade

> Oh all of a sudden Effie's a lesbian!


I think there is something fishie going on there....

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I think there is something fishie going on there....


Yep there is *wink wink* lol, I can't say anything in here though cos i'll get told off lol

----------


## Jade

> Yep there is *wink wink* lol, I can't say anything in here though cos i'll get told off lol


lol will have to wait and see......

----------


## feelingyellow

that billboard   :EEK!:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oooh couldn't you just rip Sadie's face off!!!

----------


## Jemma

OMG! Loved the eppy tonight!  :EEK!:  There was loads of good lines, can't remember them all but I loved Effie - "You're such a bitch", Sadie - "Thats Miss Bitch to you" LOL can't beleive Effie actually picked up the coins!  :EEK!:  Poor Zoe though... :Crying:  And how cute was Jean? Awwww.

----------


## xCharliex

Tonights ep was fantastic!! Loved it! Sadie was just pure class! And i dont care that people say shes a bad actress cos she aint! I cracked up laughing when she chucked Effie them coins, haha, shame!!! It was evil of her i know but it was still great! 
Go Sadie! Much better than Eastenders

----------


## tammyy2j

Sadie is great as the bitch character. Poor Zoe. Does she get sent down?

----------


## feelingyellow

SUCH AN EXCELLENT EPISODE LAST NIGHT!!!!! Zoe was pure fab, Sadie was pure fab, and I actually liked Callum last night! He's so sweet to Zoe!!! R.I.P. Zoe's dog   :Crying:  awwwwww. Effie, SHE GOT WHAT SHE DESERVED!!! Serves her right, what is she STUPID?I liked the Zoe and Sadie conversation, reminds me of when they used to be friends, they're very similar in ways. 10/10!!

----------


## luna_lovegood

Emmerdale is on top form! I'm loving Sadie the superb**** now, she reminded me of Kim Tate when she stepped off that plane yesterday.

----------


## Luna

omg!!!! I never knew that was going to happen at the end!!!! Was there a spoiler on that and how did i miss it if there was!!!

Good on Zoe!!!

----------


## Stacy

What an ending!! Good going Zoe!! Serves the Kings right

----------


## Abi

What an absolutly FAB episode! I haven't seen one as great as that in yonks! I agree with you stacy, serves them right!

----------


## chance

excellent episode,i didnt know that zoe was goin to blow it up,greatr twist,should have beaten ee again hands down,no contest!

----------


## littlemo

> excellent episode,i didnt know that zoe was goin to blow it up,greatr twist,should have beaten ee again hands down,no contest!


What did Zoe blow up? I turned it over halfway through to watch EE. Also did Robert try to talk Debbie round?

----------


## Luna

> What did Zoe blow up? I turned it over halfway through to watch EE. Also did Robert try to talk Debbie round?


home farm

----------


## chance

i thought it was dead funny when sam said to tom 'your a proper nob'  :Lol:  

why is dawn such a doormat when it comes to scott?

anyone else think scotts dramatic exit at the end was a bit funny,the way one second he was holding a gun the next he ran out in floods sobbing? his acting there was a bit naff if you ask me.

and.... what does anyone see in robert? he is so ugly! also such a sleaze! id pick andy over him any day!

----------


## feelingyellow

OH MY GOD - THAT WAS AN ABSOLOUTELY FAB EPISODE!!!! The trial, was fab, loved Paddy lieing for Zoe, he's so sweet! I can't believe Zoe actually got off, I so thought she was going for prison! BUT WAHOO - SHE DIDN'T!!! Why did Zoe never tell her story, thought that was a bit weird. Scott! LOL! He was just standing there was the Tates and Callum walked in, it was so creepy! I didn't feel one bit sorry for him when he told his sob story, but I liked how Zoe and Viv became friends. Dawn FINALLY starting to see Scott for what he is!!! Wahoo!!! And then the end when she blowed up home farm, all i can say is: SIMPLY EXCELLENT! Classic Zoe! She rules! Best episode of the year!!!

----------


## littlemo

> OH MY GOD - THAT WAS AN ABSOLOUTELY FAB EPISODE!!!! The trial, was fab, loved Paddy lieing for Zoe, he's so sweet! I can't believe Zoe actually got off, I so thought she was going for prison! BUT WAHOO - SHE DIDN'T!!! Why did Zoe never tell her story, thought that was a bit weird. Scott! LOL! He was just standing there was the Tates and Callum walked in, it was so creepy! I didn't feel one bit sorry for him when he told his sob story, but I liked how Zoe and Viv became friends. Dawn FINALLY starting to see Scott for what he is!!! Wahoo!!! And then the end when she blowed up home farm, all i can say is: SIMPLY EXCELLENT! Classic Zoe! She rules! Best episode of the year!!!


Did Zoe and Viv really become friends? I thought we would have to wait until hell freezed over for that.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Did Zoe and Viv really become friends? I thought we would have to wait until hell freezed over for that.


lol, well Viv saw Scott for what he really was and Zoe said Viv could visit, so maybe not friends but on more civil terms then 'your a psycho lesbian!' and 'you dress too tacky!'

----------


## littlemo

> lol, well Viv saw Scott for what he really was and Zoe said Viv could visit, so maybe not friends but on more civil terms then 'your a psycho lesbian!' and 'you dress too tacky!'


Still it's a step up the ladder isn't it?! Was it something Scott said it court which made everybody see him for what he was?

----------


## sarahwelford

oh what happnd i watched eastenders look liked i chose the wrong programme

----------


## gazzer

i pity the people who watched Eastenders last night cos they missed one of the finest hours of soap in a long long time.. that whole episode had me hooked from start to finish... and what an ending... i just wish that Sadie had have been there to see the smirk knocked off her trout face..

If emmerdale doesnt win best soap this year and either Emma Atkins or Leah Bracknell for best actress there is something seriously wrong with the voting system.

----------


## sarahwelford

What happened can anyone tell me please?

----------


## RealityGap

ok I seem to be in the club for having missed this - i tend to catch up with Emmerdale as I am ususally busy with this kids!

Will have to be careful to catch up with this!!!

----------


## chance

> oh what happnd i watched eastenders look liked i chose the wrong programme


you definatley opted for the wrong one!   :Smile:

----------


## Trinity

> OH MY GOD - THAT WAS AN ABSOLOUTELY FAB EPISODE!!!! The trial, was fab, loved Paddy lieing for Zoe, he's so sweet! I can't believe Zoe actually got off, I so thought she was going for prison! BUT WAHOO - SHE DIDN'T!!! Why did Zoe never tell her story, thought that was a bit weird. Scott! LOL! He was just standing there was the Tates and Callum walked in, it was so creepy! I didn't feel one bit sorry for him when he told his sob story, but I liked how Zoe and Viv became friends. Dawn FINALLY starting to see Scott for what he is!!! Wahoo!!! And then the end when she blowed up home farm, all i can say is: SIMPLY EXCELLENT! Classic Zoe! She rules! Best episode of the year!!!


I didn't think that Paddy actually lied.  He told the truth re  Scott trying to influence him, and therefore wasn't asked about whether he thought Zoe was trying to murder Scott.

I agree though - fab episode!

----------


## alan45

> OH MY GOD - THAT WAS AN ABSOLOUTELY FAB EPISODE!!!! The trial, was fab, loved Paddy lieing for Zoe, he's so sweet! I can't believe Zoe actually got off, I so thought she was going for prison! BUT WAHOO - SHE DIDN'T!!! Why did Zoe never tell her story, thought that was a bit weird. Scott! LOL! He was just standing there was the Tates and Callum walked in, it was so creepy! I didn't feel one bit sorry for him when he told his sob story, but I liked how Zoe and Viv became friends. Dawn FINALLY starting to see Scott for what he is!!! Wahoo!!! And then the end when she blowed up home farm, all i can say is: SIMPLY EXCELLENT! Classic Zoe! She rules! Best episode of the year!!!


Paddy did not lie for Zoe. He did not have to give his evidence.

Zoe did not have to give evidence because the judge instructed the jury to bring in a verdict of Not Guilty after hearing the prosecution case. She rightly decided that there was innsufficient evidence and that a conviction would be unlikely

----------


## dddMac1

well done Zoe getting one over on the kings

----------


## Keating's babe

Paddy didn't lie as such, but he also didn't tell the truth about what happened that night.  Zoe did try and kill Scott. The first injection was self-defence but not the second one as he was already out on the floor.  Nevertheless, I'm still glad she got off as Scott is just a slimeball.  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Zoe blowing up home farm was totally not expected and a great way for Zoe to get her revenge on the Kings.  :Big Grin:

----------


## RealityGap

OK I am now in the loop watched it on ITV2 this afternoon - what an amazing episode!! totally fantastic - didnt see the blowing up of home farm coming,  - SO SO Great - well done Emerdale!!

----------


## alan45

> Paddy didn't lie as such, but he also didn't tell the truth about what happened that night.


Once Paddy talk about Scott assaulting and threatening him he did not have to give evidence of what he saw in Home Farm that night. He did howwever tell Zoe that he would have told the truth if the case against her had not been thrown out.

Am I the only one glad to see that smug detective getting the smile wiped off her smug face

----------


## dddMac1

i thought Zoe was meant to go down for what she did to Scott?

----------


## Jemma

O.M.G! That was soo good! It was great when Scott stepped out from behind the door with the gun  :EEK!:  wasn't expecting that! Brilliant eppy, hope it wins some awards  :Big Grin:  What a way for Zoe to go as well 0 blowing up Home Farm  :Big Grin:   :EEK!:  The look on Tom's face...  :Lol:

----------


## luna_lovegood

Emmerdale should definately get some recognition for this episode! I hope they kick butt at the next soap awards.   :Clap:  

Did anybody think the music was funny, Emmerdale only ever play music like that in drmatic episodes, but in yesterdays it was really loud and the episode opened with it, reminded me a bit of hollyoaks! 

When Zoe was walking out of court and the muse song started playing again there was that line that said "revenge will be so sweet" and then Scott went psychotic, I was so convinced he was gonna kill her......then I thought she would end up bumping him off!

Now I understand it was probably foreshadowing Zoe Getting revenge on the Kings by blowing up Home Farm.....Go Zoe! Never saw that one coming, I don't think anyone did.
Was the end of this storyline kept top secret because I've managed to avoid most spoilers about it?

Also thought the subplots were interesting, I like how the Debbie/Robert is developing, I'm glad it doesn't portray Debbie as completly niave to Roberts intentions because she isn't that type of character, she's just very vunerable at the moment.

It was so funny when Debbie got home and when Cain was interrogating her she said something like "Yes Daddy, I wagged school today and had it off with some bloke in the backseat of a car"....  :Rotfl:   so sarcastic but not completely untrue!

oooh I should mention that normally Sam really annoys me but today he had some funny lines. Especially the one where he was telling Tom King about Home farmed being cursed and he said, "you'll be alright you're a right knob!"

Anyway Fantastic Episode, hope it continues like this!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## chance

another goodun tonight!

----------


## Kaydie

great episode yesterday, that bomb going off at the end was sooooo cool, the music was a bit strange tho sort of electro/classical? but the whole thing was just wicked  :Thumbsup:

----------


## luna_lovegood

I can't believe Scott just whacked Dawn lol!...even if it was accidental.


Who's that an thats just turned up?

----------


## eastenders mad

What happened in Fridays Eposide?
what did the Kings do afterwards?

----------


## sarahwelford

i missed it to i turned over and tom was in the pub and rodney was making snark remarks and tom just said he would build it all again

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it was sogood lastnight

----------


## Abbie

ok i misseed it all last week and i watched it today and oh my gosh i was soo good and i loved zoes exit she should get a ward for it come the soap awards

----------


## chance

average episode tonight..

----------


## luna_lovegood

Loved tonights episode. Anything involving Andy vs Robert is brilliant and as Debbie is one of my favourite characters I'm practically glued to the Tv screen at the moment....kinda sad I know lol.

Roberts an evil little bugger isn't he? I'm looking forward to next week.......drama woo!

----------


## no1abbafan

This whole Andy/Robert storyline make me really unhappy. Jack always sides with Andy against his own son. Andy killed Jack's wife and Robert and Victoria's Mother. I cant understand how Jack cannot see what has happened to make Robert the person he is, is down to him and Andy, because he is jealous of their relationship. I wish Andy was the one that was killed because I am getting sick of looking at his face now.

----------


## dddMac1

this feud has got to end Robert and Andy need to sort things out

----------


## luna_lovegood

> This whole Andy/Robert storyline make me really unhappy. Jack always sides with Andy against his own son. Andy killed Jack's wife and Robert and Victoria's Mother. I cant understand how Jack cannot see what has happened to make Robert the person he is, is down to him and Andy, because he is jealous of their relationship. I wish Andy was the one that was killed because I am getting sick of looking at his face now.


Yeah but you can't blame Jack and Andy entirely for the way he acts now. It's not as though Andy killed Sarah in cold blood, he was burning the barn down to get insurance for Jack. How was he supposed to know that his mother was inside the barn, getting it on with a guy young enough to be her son?! (mmmm...richie lol   :Heart:  )

----------


## chance

i love andy and jack and there relationship.i love the way jack always sides with andy,hes finally got robert sussed,i think its great personally.gave me a chuckle tonight when max's dad called him an idiot.dontknow how val can let paul take the blmae for what she has done,how can the women sleep doing that to her own flesh and blood?

----------


## gazzer

anyway.. Sarah was as much a mother to Andy as she was to Robert.. remember like Andy Sarah was not Roberts natural mother anyway

----------


## chance

cant believe debbie is fooled by robert,fancy hopping in to bed with him! why keep that stupid schoolgirl fringe on her when she dresses like she does? have you noticed they keep getting shots of her in short skirts and stockings?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yeah I did find it all a bit strange.  

Still a good episode.  Looking forward to Sunday and the car crash, and hopefully the demise of Roobert the ferret - I hope it's him.     :Thumbsup:

----------


## alan45

Me too.  I hope the slimeball dies  although it might be nice if Cain finds out he shag*ed his daughter

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes that would be good.  Might cause a few ructions between the Dingles and the Sugdens once more, even after a ferret has scuttled off/been incinerated.

----------


## alan45

I really would love to see Cain punish him

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well we saw on Thursday the tension between Cain and Robert at the garage.  I'd love Cain to smash the ferret to pieces before he leaves.

----------


## xCharliex

Great ep tonight, i was gripped by it! Emmerdale just keeps getting better and better IMO. I think the outcome was pretty obvious, poor Debbie though, i mean we all knew Rob was using her, but shes been through so much, i hope she finds happiness one day, i hope her and Andy get back together, but with Cain about, i cant see her being with anyone! Cant wait for tommorow nights ep

----------


## littlemo

I was hoping Robert was going to die. I suppose he was quite decent getting Andy out and everything, but he's still done way too much to Andy to just get away free.

----------


## Jemma

:EEK!:  OMG it was so good tonight!  :Big Grin:  I was convinced Robert was going to die though! Poor Debbie as well, I knew it was coming but I still felt so sorry for her  :Sad: .

----------


## chance

its was excellent once again tonight!
isnt it funny that even though robert hates andy he still chose to help him out instead of max,and even after what robert has done to andy,andy warned him there was petrol in the back and to get away.

----------


## littlemo

> its was excellent once again tonight!
> isnt it funny that even though robert hates andy he still chose to help him out instead of max,and even after what robert has done to andy,andy warned him there was petrol in the back and to get away.


Yes but whatever has happened in the past, and whatever is still happening now. Robert can't ignore the fact that Andy is his family! If you have a choice to save your brother or a guy you barely know, who are you going too choose? I don't think he would have been able to forgive himself if he hadn't of saved Andy. It would have been his fault, and I think with Max it's going to be hard, but not as difficult as it would have been.  

I think what Robert has suffered from with Andy is petty jealousy. Although Robert is grown up, he still seems like a kid. Everything he has done, has been to get attention, from his father mainly. But he can't understand that what he is doing is driving his family away. He always acts like the victim, because he feels he's been hard done by. I honestly don't think he gets that everybody is hurting as much as he is. So he has to make them hurt so he can feel better about himself. At least now it's over. Robert's going to leave, and hopefully they can all get on with their lives, happily.

----------


## luna_lovegood

I've been on the edge of my seat the whole episode! Poor max..........awwww I wish he was still alive, though he didn't do much.

I was shocked that Robert saved Andy, I thought he would have just carried on driving. I wonder if he would have actually crashed into them or would have just swerved......

----------


## littlemo

> I've been on the edge of my seat the whole episode! Poor max..........awwww I wish he was still alive, though he didn't do much.
> 
> I was shocked that Robert saved Andy, I thought he would have just carried on driving. I wonder if he would have actually crashed into them or would have just swerved......


The crash wasn't Robert's fault directly, so he wouldn't be in trouble with the police. But I think he probably would have stopped even if hadn't have been an accident. Robert has these crazy plans but he doesn't really want his family dead. I think he is incredibly damaged by Jack's love for Andy, his extreme jealousy drives him to do these things. 

I think Andy knows Robert quite well. He thought that Robert didn't have the nerve to crash into them, and he's probably right.  But then again Robert was quite crazy! I feel sometimes he doesn't know the consequences of his actions. He hasn't grown up, he's still a child.

----------


## no1abbafan

I have said it before, I dont like this story line Andy/Robert/Jack. I know Robert has done some terrible things to both Andy and Jack, But Andy has done even worse and still Jack sides with him, all because he took an interest in the farm when Jack had it and Robert didn't. I hope Jack now realises the damage he has done to both boys and starts to put it right. He cant take Andys side forever.

----------


## Keating's babe

> I have said it before, I dont like this story line Andy/Robert/Jack. I know Robert has done some terrible things to both Andy and Jack, But Andy has done even worse and still Jack sides with him, all because he took an interest in the farm when Jack had it and Robert didn't. I hope Jack now realises the damage he has done to both boys and starts to put it right. He cant take Andys side forever.


I agree no.1 abba fan.  Although Robert is far from blameless, Andy has still done some terrible things.  Remember he was going to shoot Robert.  If Jack can hold a grudge against Robert then he should be the same with Andy.  

I thought it was a great episode and had me on the edge of my seat.  Although I had heard that it was Max who dies - nothing was confirmed - and I was hoping that they were wrong and Max didn't die.  I think they have wasted a good character in killing him off as he had great potential.  It will be great to watch Tom's reaction to his death as he was hardly treated him fairly.  The same goes to Matthew and Jimmy, the only one who did treat him with respect was Karl.

----------


## RIP_Rubbish_Gangster

> I agree no.1 abba fan.  Although Robert is far from blameless, Andy has still done some terrible things.  Remember he was going to shoot Robert.  If Jack can hold a grudge against Robert then he should be the same with Andy.  
> 
> I thought it was a great episode and had me on the edge of my seat.  Although I had heard that it was Max who dies - nothing was confirmed - and I was hoping that they were wrong and Max didn't die.  I think they have wasted a good character in killing him off as he had great potential.  It will be great to watch Tom's reaction to his death as he was hardly treated him fairly.  The same goes to Matthew and Jimmy, the only one who did treat him with respect was Karl.


I think that Emmerdale has made a grave error in killing off Max.  As a character, he had heaps of millage left in him.  He was quite easy on the eye too   :Wub:

----------


## Keating's babe

> I think that Emmerdale has made a grave error in killing off Max.  As a character, he had heaps of millage left in him.  He was quite easy on the eye too


I know... what on earth were they thinking.   :EEK!:  

Bad move imo.

----------


## dddMac1

had a feeling it would be Max.Robert and Andy really need to talk and sort there diferences out and jack should not take Andy's side all the time

----------


## Katy

i cant believe max died. I'm still not over it. At the end of the day rob went to save his brother didnt he. It was a great episode in my opinion and i cannot wait till tonights episode. 

I think The kings will be devestated.

----------


## feelingyellow

it's was so sweet how robert saved andy, obviously robert could never been forgiven after some of the things he'd done, but at the end of the day it is brotherly love   :Wub:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Wow, what a fab episode!   :Cheer:

----------


## Tamzi

That was a great episode. Couldn't believe Max died  :Sad:  I know he's done some bad things but he was the nicest of the kings (followed by carl). Felt kind of sorry for Robert when he was at the service station. Very good episode though. Emmerdale's getting better
xxx

----------


## chance

another great one! felt sorry for tom,must be awful knowing you parted on bad terms.like it how jack told robert he didnt hate him but how he didnt say i love you either

----------


## chance

wasnt it weird how jimmy reacted? thats his brother for gods sake,either it hasnt sunk in yet or hes rubbish at acting upset...
was that roberts last scene last night in the petrol station?

----------


## Keating's babe

I think it was Robert's last scene in the petrol station.

I didn't mind Jimmy at first but since he has split with Sadie he has become irritating.   :Thumbsdown:  

Tom did nothing but moan at Max so bet he is suffering now.

----------


## chance

thought the bloke who is tom king acted superbly as the devastated dad last night

----------


## feelingyellow

an excellent episode last night, can't believe max is gone, i miss her so much!  he didn't deserve to die!  :Crying:  
great acting from ken farrington!   :Smile:  
and we FINALLY saw the back of robert!!! yay!!!   :Cheer:

----------


## Jemma

I felt so sorry for Tom and Jimmy today  :Sad:   :Crying:  I got a lump in my throat! lol. Donna's reaction was a bit over the top though wasn't it?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chance

brilliant acting from 'tom' tonight! emmerdale is getting better and better,how it doesnt win best soap i dont know  :Searchme:

----------


## luna_lovegood

once again a brilliant episode!

Tom king is bugging me, still having a go at his son even in death   :Lol:

----------


## chance

> once again a brilliant episode!
> 
> Tom king is bugging me, still having a go at his son even in death


yeah i know,poor max.He knows deep down that if it wasnt for him he may not of been in that car,just needed jimmy to point it out.

----------


## Debbie Meadows

'He breaks down at Maxâs grave begging for his forgiveness.' Tomâs guilt is overpowering as the family bury Max, says actor Ken Farrington. 

How has Tom been feeling since Maxâs death?
As you can imagine Tom is feeling very desperate, as you would after losing a son. 

Why does Tom want the funeral to be family only?
I think that itâs because he has a strong sense of family and there is a strong feeling in the village and he doesnât want people coming just out of curiosity. 

How does Tom feel when Jimmy tells him the funeral was a disgrace?
Heâs very angry, itâs all part of those raw nerves. People say these things. 

Jimmy accuses Tom of feeling guilty â is he right?
He doesnât at first, heâs in denial, but it gradually dawns on him that he was very responsible for what happened. 

Why does Tom blame Andy?
Tomâs in denial, heâs very much in shock. I think subconsciously there is the guilt which makes him behave in that particular manner. 

What happens when he goes round to Andyâs farm?
Heâs trying to put the blame onto everybody else, which I think is a subconscious reaction. 

How does Tom feel when Jack tells him a few home truths?
I think when he goes round Jack actually opens Tomâs eyes a bit. 

Is he starting to realise that he played a part in Maxâs death?
He is indeed. He breaks down at Maxâs grave begging for his forgiveness and saying he should never have made him get involved in the Kingâs dirty business. 

Why does Tom all of a sudden agree to sell the Haulage yard?
I think thatâs partly because he wants to bring the family back together again. Selling the haulage yard is a sort of a magnanimous offer of peace to the others to say, âCome on weâre a family.â 

Do you think Tom will be able to forgive himself?
Not for some time, if ever.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Great episode last night.  I missed Sunday's and Monday's so I kind of missed the accident and immediate repurcussions.  Some great acting last night from Ken Farrington as Tom King, and Donna was great as well in her period of mourning.  Poor Donna  :Sad:   I like this little twist of Donna having feelings towards Max behind Marlon's back, and now that Max has expired I wonder if Donna will eventually come clean to Marlon or bottle it until the wedding.  Thought Jimmy was a little dodgy tonight again acting wise in the emotional department, but it did not spoil the episode.

7.5/10.    :Bow:

----------


## Abi

yeah, great episode last night. I actually am enjoying the King's stuff at the minute! I never thought i would say that though

----------


## dddMac1

feel really sorry for Tom

----------


## Abi

How great was the acting tonight? Especially the Kings leads when they found out he was dead. I know they're rubbish most of the time, but i'm really starting to like them now. They're not just thugs after all, they have emotions  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## xCharliex

Loving it! Yay Sadie is back!! The Kings were acting brilliantly tonight, brought a tear to my eye, Carl is looking very sexy once again lol. Its really weird how all the soaps have strong storylines at the same time, Emmerdale is still me fav though

----------


## chance

havent watched tonights yet,recored it,will watch in a min but i bet it was as great as the rest of the week.all i saw was the end when paul saw it was his mum stealing the money

----------


## xCharliex

Shes sooo bad! She needs to sort it out, and tell Pollard otherwise shes gonna lose everyone, she does make me laugh though!

----------


## chance

fancy letting ya son take the blame

----------


## Chris_2k11

Missed tonight's   :Sad:

----------


## Abi

It was fab Birks- watch the omnibus!

----------


## chance

or its shown tomorrow on itv2

----------


## xCharliex

> or its shown tomorrow on itv2


Shown bout 2pm today on ITV2

----------


## dddMac1

although i don't like the kings they where Brilliant last night

----------


## chance

cant believe val is letting her own son take the blame

----------


## dddMac1

Val should take responsibility for her own Actions

----------


## Katy

I am really back into emmerdale at the moment. I want to know whats wrong with alice. mI hope she ok.

----------


## chance

felt a little bit sorry for val,did anyone else?

----------


## Abi

yeah i did, but it was her fault so she did deserve it.

----------


## feelingyellow

> yeah i did, but it was her fault so she did deserve it.


true, she did, but now diane has ruined things with val, and they're such good sisters.

----------


## Jemma

I felt a bit sorry for her but I can't beleive she kept lying - even when they were all in the pub face to face  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dddMac1

can't believe Val had the Cheek to Blame Diane in last nights Episode after everything that she has done for her

----------


## Jemma

:Lol:  What was Val wering yesterday!?  :Rotfl:

----------


## feelingyellow

> What was Val wering yesterday!?


her clothes were awful, i'd never thought i'd see her in something smart and as for that blue dress   :Sick:

----------


## Abi

Shes always had a horrible dress sense. She needs a stylist or somehting. Or some glasses

----------


## xCharliex

Aww poor Donna! Her and Max would have made a great couple but i hope her and Marlon work out, he really loves her

----------


## chance

not sure on donnas acting....

----------


## Chris_2k11

Donna's doing my head in!

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

I reall like Donna!!
I hope everything works out of Marlon and Donna,as they are absolutely great together,and Marlon really really love Donna!!

----------


## dddMac1

Donna is starting to scare me

----------


## feelingyellow

awww, donna is so fab - i think her and max would have made a great couple, and it was so sweet everytime she would listen to that message and now she can't she goes psycho!

----------


## dddMac1

thats the first time we have seen her like that

----------


## chance

Ethan:Get a haircut!

----------


## Jemma

> Ethan:Get a haircut!


lol good advice!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Good ep last night.  Aww poor Laurel, I really care about her.  I hope Ethan gets a good hiding from Ashtray, rather than go at poor Laurel, who tries her hardest at everything.  Leave her alone villagers she hasn't harmed anyone.    :Sad:    The yummy Delilah looks like she's set to get her claws into Carl King soon.  Should be good.

Don't get me started on Kelly Windsor and SADie though.   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Bryan

thread is getting too big, so have started a new one hear:

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...819#post222819

all discussions must be had in the new forum

closing thread...  :Smile:

----------

